# Sage One - WOW.



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

I stopped in at Great Lakes Fly Shop in between appointments today and cast the new Sage One rod.

It's perhaps the finest fly rod I've ever cast. They had a 490-4. Smooth, light and casting was effortless.

I will have to wait a few months before getting one, but before you buy your next rod, check them out.

Amazing rod and I hope to have one soon. Thanks to Glen and Bob at Great Lakes for introducing me to the hands down choice for my next trout rod. It would be sweet in the salmon/steelhead 7, 8 or 9 weights, too. 

If you're in GR, check out the new Sage Ones at Great Lakes Fly Shop,

www.troutmoor.net is their website and they're always very friendly and helpful.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Sounds sweet, but if you have to wait a few months, for me it would be years.:lol:


----------



## mcfish (Jan 24, 2010)

Are they on clearance by chance? :lol:

Glens' store is like walking into Santas' workshop, isn't it?


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

2PawsRiver said:


> Sounds sweet, but if you have to wait a few months, for me it would be years.:lol:


Mark, you have way more cool toys than I do and you live on a river - no waterfront property for me...not anytime soon or in the distant future. Plus you've been on way, way more cool trips than me. 

But I am scrounging my airline miles together for another week next year at Naknek River Camp www.naknekrivercamp.com 

Frank from the PM Lodge www.pmlodge.com is hosting groups in the last full week of August and the first full week of September 2012.

I am trying to get guys together for the week of September 1, 2012 through September 8, 2012. Six days of guided fishing in and around Katmai National Park during the peak of monster rainbow season and the tail end of the Silver Salmon run.

How bout you and Pale Rider and a bunch of your buddies join us in Alaska? The fishing and bear viewing is absurd and I posted some of my pics here:

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=387424

Should be a great trip in 2012.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

mcfish said:


> Are they on clearance by chance? :lol:
> 
> Glens' store is like walking into Santas' workshop, isn't it?


It certainly is. I always feel bad that I chatter away for a half hour, touch about $3,000 worth of different fly rods n reels and then spend $30 on leader.

Today, the cheapskate in me went in to beg a discount on a Z Axis and those were all sold out.

I've only bought 1 fly rod for full price. I always wait to get the closeout models for 30-50% off but the Sage One was incredible.


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

Seemed a lot like the Scott S4 series to me, still like the Scott's much much better...

I had a chance to demo a 9' 7 weight Sage ONE, nice rod, was very comparable to my Scott S4, but the Scott handles bigger flies and winds better, yet is just as delicate as the ONE when I need it to be...

If you like Sage, you will like the ONE though, nice rods, what works for one guy, will not work for everyone...


----------



## woolybug25 (Aug 9, 2011)

Boozer said:


> Seemed a lot like the Scott S4 series to me, still like the Scott's much much better...
> 
> I had a chance to demo a 9' 7 weight Sage ONE, nice rod, was very comparable to my Scott S4, but the Scott handles bigger flies and winds better, yet is just as delicate as the ONE when I need it to be...
> 
> If you like Sage, you will like the ONE though, nice rods...


You have been reading my mind lately, Boozer. 

I was going to say the same thing. I have casted "The One" (stupid name if you ask me) and came away underwhelmed. Don't get me wrong, its a nice rod, but I will keep my S4. 

That being said, I have never been much of a Sage fan.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

woolybug25 said:


> You have been reading my mind lately, Boozer.
> 
> I was going to say the same thing. I have casted "The One" (stupid name if you ask me) and came away underwhelmed. Don't get me wrong, its a nice rod, but I will keep my S4.
> 
> That being said, I have never been much of a Sage fan.


I had a Scott S3 890-4 that cast like a broomstick. I enjoy the Sage action much better. A little more give than the Scott.

In the S4 4 weights, I am not a fan of the very thick section where the blank inserts into the handle. I cast a 4 weight 8'6" 4 piece and was underwhelmed whereas the Sage was effortless and so responsive.

To each their own. Some guys like Sage, some guys like Scott, some guys like Cabelas or TFO rods.

I think Sage hit a home run and it's my favorite Sage since the so sweet SP.


----------



## woolybug25 (Aug 9, 2011)

OH-YEAH!!! said:


> I had a Scott S3 890-4 that cast like a broomstick. I enjoy the Sage action much better. A little more give than the Scott.
> 
> In the S4 4 weights, I am not a fan of the very thick section where the blank inserts into the handle. I cast a 4 weight 8'6" 4 piece and was underwhelmed whereas the Sage was effortless and so responsive.
> 
> ...


It's unfair to compare an S3 to The One. They are completely different pricepoints and the S3 isn't even in production anymore. 

But as you said, to each their own.


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

woolybug25 said:


> You have been reading my mind lately, Boozer.
> 
> I was going to say the same thing. I have casted "The One" (stupid name if you ask me) and came away underwhelmed. Don't get me wrong, its a nice rod, but I will keep my S4.
> 
> That being said, I have never been much of a Sage fan.


Great minds think alike! :lol:


----------



## mcfish (Jan 24, 2010)

OH-YEAH!!! said:


> It certainly is. I always feel bad that I chatter away for a half hour, touch about $3,000 worth of different fly rods n reels and then spend $30 on leader.
> 
> 
> > HAHA ain't that the truth. The last time I was in there, I fondled and drooled over the ultra-expensive Simms wading jackets and then purchased... a pair of $35 Simms fingerless gloves. :lol:
> ...


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

The most impressive part about Great Lakes Fly Fishing Company is their book collection! That is one hell of a literature collection, I could spend days in there browsing :lol:

The fact that Bob is one of the coolest guys you will ever meet, icing on the cake...

Great guys, great shop...


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

woolybug25 said:


> It's unfair to compare an S3 to The One. They are completely different pricepoints and the S3 isn't even in production anymore.
> 
> But as you said, to each their own.


actually, the S3 was $625 and it was the only full price premium rod I?e purchased. The Sage One is $725, not a huge difference 10 years after the S3 was released.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

I prefer to be content in my ignorance, so I won't go near the new model rods. If you don't know what you're missing......then you don't miss it.:lol: 

Oh-Yeah - if you have any more rods or reels you want to get rid of to raise money for your new rod, just let me know. I've been enjoying a couple of those rods I got from you earlier. :smile-mad


----------



## brookid (Aug 25, 2004)

I have no dog in this fight but I did spend an afternoon with a Sage rep about a month ago. He brought a bunch of different rods to try and I did cast the "One" in both a 4 & 5wt. 

As has been alluded to already, it's truly a personal choice as to what rods feels right in your hands. 

I wasn't blown away with the "One" but it really is a very nice rod...and it better be for the price. I also spent quite a bit of time with the new Bass2 rods. It's interesting that they are rated as "grains" instead of "wts".

I played with the equivalent of a 7wt and matched with their custom line for the rod it was effortless...I'm not great caster but it wasn't to difficult to spool the reel. I think the price point is half decent and it comes with the line...at least that is what I was told.

However, the most impressive rod I cast that day...and the one I kept coming back to was a Redington CPX in a 4wt...that one flat out blew me away. If I didn't already have more 4wts than I need, I would by one in a heart beat...still might.

It makes ya kinda scratch your head a bit. To me, it cast so much better than the equivalent "One" but it's well under half the price. I brought that up and I got a smirk out of the rep.

He either already knows or thinks I'm an idiot...

I also recently had a chance to fish a couple days with Orvis Access rods
in both 3 & 4wts. I thought they were impressive for the price point. Now if they would just quit introducing and discountinuing rods on a bi-yearly basis perhaps the Access line may have a chance to gain some traction.

Anyway, your mileage may vary...


----------



## woolybug25 (Aug 9, 2011)

OH-YEAH!!! said:


> actually, the S3 was $625 and it was the only full price premium rod I?e purchased. The Sage One is $725, not a huge difference 10 years after the S3 was released.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


As you said, there is a $100 difference in price-point. They were also designed ten years apart (again, as you said) which only gives credit to my argument that they shouldn't be used in a comparison. They are apples and oranges. 


Brookid - I dig their bass rods. Interesting thought on the Redingtons.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Rasputin said:


> I prefer to be content in my ignorance, so I won't go near the new model rods. If you don't know what you're missing......then you don't miss it.:lol: Rasputin, glad the XP and the other two fly rods are being used/enjoyed. I do have a Winston Bii x 790-4 that was only used 3 times (though it did catch over 40 Char in Alaska last month. It's in great shape. It was $700 new. They closed em out on MRFC.COM for $399 which is what I paid. I have 2 other 7 weights. If you'd like to cast it, let me know. I could sell if for $300 cuz I'd like to get a slightly faster rod like a Z Axis.
> Oh-Yeah - if you have any more rods or reels you want to get rid of to raise money for your new rod, just let me know. I've been enjoying a couple of those rods I got from you earlier. :smile-mad


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

Sage makes some great rods but got to give the love to the Michigan owned rod company- that's why I am a Scott fan (and no bailout money)


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Chromedoggy said:


> Sage makes some great rods but got to give the love to the Michigan owned rod company- that's why I am a Scott fan (and no bailout money)


 I thought Scott started in CA and now is in CO. What is their Michigan connection?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

Mark Schulz, the now retired President of International Operations for Ford Motor Company has a senior position with Scott Fly Rods.

My guess is, he has something to do with it...

Just seen Scott is coming out with 3 new series of rods this year A4 single handers, L2H two handers and the M series...

http://www.manictackleproject.com/three-new-scott-series-for-2011/


----------

